# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: PF-70 buffalos, 1oz platinum.

## FriedChicken

Hey all.
I don't expect to get any takers as most I've talked to here aren't into pf-70 coins. 

I talked to APMEX about their buy price. 
Not sure if I need the money that bad or not so haven't made a decision to sell or not. If anyone here wants them I'd rather give them a good deal than apmex. 

All three coins are PF-70 NGC ultra cameo. 
2011w buffalo: Apmex buy price is $150 over spot. I'd like to sell for $175 over spot. 
2007w buffalo: Apmex buy is $100 over spot. I'll sell for $150 over spot. 
2008w buffalo early release: $4000 (apmex offered $3100, but sells them for $5,000.) 

1oz pamp sussie platinum bar. Apmex offered $5 over spot. If someone matches that I'll sell for that. 

Not sure what it comes out to regarding spot prices but if someone wants to buy the whole lot and $9500 works out to be a discount I will lower the price to that.

----------


## oyarde

> Hey all.
> I don't expect to get any takers as most I've talked to here aren't into pf-70 coins. 
> 
> I talked to APMEX about their buy price. 
> Not sure if I need the money that bad or not so haven't made a decision to sell or not. If anyone here wants them I'd rather give them a good deal than apmex. 
> 
> All three coins are PF-70 NGC ultra cameo. 
> 2011w buffalo: Apmex buy price is $150 over spot. I'd like to sell for $175 over spot. 
> 2007w buffalo: Apmex buy is $100 over spot. I'll sell for $150 over spot. 
> ...


What bill is it you intend to pay off ?

----------


## oyarde

> Hey all.
> I don't expect to get any takers as most I've talked to here aren't into pf-70 coins. 
> 
> I talked to APMEX about their buy price. 
> Not sure if I need the money that bad or not so haven't made a decision to sell or not. If anyone here wants them I'd rather give them a good deal than apmex. 
> 
> All three coins are PF-70 NGC ultra cameo. 
> 2011w buffalo: Apmex buy price is $150 over spot. I'd like to sell for $175 over spot. 
> 2007w buffalo: Apmex buy is $100 over spot. I'll sell for $150 over spot. 
> ...


What bill is it you intend to pay off ?

----------


## FriedChicken

I'm using my phone and not sure if logged in but ... are you just curious or is there another reason you're asking?
definitely not wanting to come off as a prick but I'm not seeking any financial advice, just wanting to sell my gold at less of a huge loss if possible.

----------


## erowe1

FriedChicken, clear your inbox.

----------


## FriedChicken

> FriedChicken, clear your inbox.


Sorry about that. 
lol. I had no idea it was that full - I had stuff about the Iowa caucus still in there.

----------


## FriedChicken

update:
Officially nothing has been sold. As expected the only interest from this forum has been in the platinum but without any commitments. 
There was a dealer who was very long in responding that I heard from before the weekend, not sure where that will lead but seems the prices they're offering are well above the prices I have posted here. 

So till I get to the bottom of that I'm suspending this sale. If anyone has an offer please feel free to PM me and I'll get back with you after things are settled with the dealer. Thanks!

----------

